# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزارهای تحت شبکه >  سورس برنامه ویدئو کنفرانس تحت شبکه محلی تقدیم به همه

## iman_Delphi7

با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید و همچنین تبریک سال نو خدمت دوستان واساتید گرامی. 
از زمانی که بنده تو این سایت عضو شدم، از نظر علمی و عملی استفاده های زیادی از این سایت کردم و می تونم به جرات بگم این سایت یکی از بهترین، مفیدترین و فعال ترین سایت های علمی تو ایرانه. 
من تو این پست پروژه پایانی خودم رو در مقطع کارشناسی در رشته مهندسی نرم افزار دانشگاه علم و صنعت که *ویدئو کنفرانس تحت شبکه محلی* هست با سورس کامل تقدیم به دوستان و اعضای محترم سایت می کنم. البته بنده در مقایسه با اساتید و اعضای این سایت اصلا برنامه نویس به حساب نمی آم، ولی از اونجاییکه دوست نداشتم فقط به عنوان یک مصرف کننده تو این سایت عضو باشم، این پروژه رو تقدیم می کنم. انشاءالله که برای همه مفید باشه. 
از اونجائیکه هیچ برنامه ای بدون نقص نمی شه، مسلما این برنامه هم ایرادهای زیادی داره که خواهش می کنم به بزرگواری خودتون ببخشید.
توضیحات:
این برنامه با دلفی 7 نوشته شده و تنها از کامپوننت AsVideoCapture برای خواندن وب کم استفاده شده که این کامپوننت هم در فایلهای ضمیمه قرار داده شده. متاسفانه من وقت نکردم انتقال صدا رو هم تو این برنامه قرار بدم. تو این برنامه سرور می تونه تصویر وب کم هر کلاینتی رو که بخواد ببینه و به هر کلاینتی که بخواد، یا همه کلاینتها با هم، تصویر وب کم خودش رو ارسال کنه. همچنین سرور توانایی دیدن دسکتاپ کلاینت و همچنین کنترل ماوس و کیبورد کامپیوتر کلاینت رو داره. سرور می تونه به همه یا یکی از کلاینت ها متن بفرسته و می تونه انتخاب کنه که این متن برای کلاینت بصورت Message Box نمایش داده بشه یا تو Memo ی کلاینت ظاهر بشه. برای ارتباطات شبکه و همچنین ارسال و دریافت تصاویر، از ServerSocket و ClientSocket استفاده شده است. من همه این ارسال و دریافت ها رو بصورت دستی کنترل و مدیریت کردم که احساس می کنم مثال خوبی برای دوستان علاقه مند باشه. برای اجرا کردن برنامه روی یک کامپیوتر، برنامه سرور و کلاینت رو توی دو تا فولدر جدا قرار بدین تا فایل هاشون با هم قاطی نشه. 

خوشحال می شم نظر اساتید و دوستان عزیز رو بدونم و اگر سوالی هم در اجرا یا کد برنامه بود در خدمتم.
امیدوارم با این کارم، راهی رو باز کرده باشم تا بقیه دوستان هم برنامه های خودشون رو در اختیار قرار بدن.
در ضمن استفاده از این برنامه با ذکر منبع بلامانع می باشد. :لبخند: 
در انتهای عرایضم از همه اعضای این سایت بخصوص مدیران و مسئولان این سایت با ارزش تشکر می کنم.

ایمان شعبان زاده

----------


## arash_danesh

سلام 
*تشکر دوست عزیز* که سورس برنامه رو اینجا قرار دادید
اجرا گرفتم خیلی جالب و کامل بود.
موفق باشید.

*یه توصیه به دوستان :* دوستان اگر از همچین مطالبی که کد برنامه هم همراهش هست استفاده می کنند کمترین لطف اینه که *یک تشکر از فزستنده* که حتما زحمت زیادی برای این برنامه کشیدند انجام بدهند.

----------


## MohsenB

آقا دست مرسی
خیلی گلی
 :بوس:

----------


## ICEMAN

آقا دستت درد نگیره ;)
میشه بگی برای صدا چه راه کاری و پیشنهاد می کنید ؟

----------


## b_d_3_2

من به نوبه خودم ازتون بابت اینکه برنامه تون رو در اختیار دیگر دوستان قرار داده اید، تشکر می کنم. :تشویق:  :لبخند:

----------


## khazaie01

خیلی خیلی خیلی ... خیلی ممنون . لطف کردید چند تا سوال ( اینو بگم که تازه کارم پس به سوالم نخندین  :لبخند گشاده!:  )
1 : من خیلی وقت پیش با Indy کار کردم و یه برنامه کوچیک نوشتم . برای مشاهده دسکتاپ کاربر از صفحه نمایش عکس میگرفتم ... تا جایی که من سورس شما را نگاه کردم شما هم همین کار را کردید نه ؟

2 : من نتونستم کامپایل کنم Clientsocket و ServerSocket  را نمیشناسه ... این 2 بخشی از بسته های دلفی هستن؟ یا نه باید نصب بشن !  ببخشید چه میشه کرد تازه کاریم دیگه  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## saeed.azimi2008

سلام اگه میشه راهنمایی  بیشتری راجع به نرم افزار بکنید و مراجع لازم را در اختیارمان قرار دهید همچنین اگه مانعی نداره مستندات دانشگاه به همراه مراجع لازم را به من بدید یا معرفی نمایید چون به زمینه شبکه خیلی علاقه مندم و میخوام در این زمینه کار کنم .ممنون می شم.عظیمی
به ایمیل ام ارسال کنید
email:saeed.azimi2008@gamil.com
tel:09187061022

----------


## saeed.azimi2008

اقا ایمان ممنون ام سریع جواب بدید

----------


## iman_Delphi7

با سلام.
شرمنده اگه جواب بعضی از دوستان دیر شد. 



> آقا دستت درد نگیره ;)
> میشه بگی برای صدا چه راه کاری و پیشنهاد می کنید ؟


والا من روی صدا زیاد کار نکردم. ولی فکر کنم بشه به همین سبک عمل کرد. به این صورت که ما صدا رو تو یه مدت زمان کوتاه تو یک *Stream* بافر کنیم بعد این *Stream* رو ارسال کنیم و اونطرف هم وقتی دریافت تموم شد، اونو پخش کنیم. البته تو این نوع ارسال اگه مدت زمان بافر کردن و مدت زمان ارسال و همچنین تعداد کاربران (برای ارسال به همه) رو درست در نظر نگیریم، ممکنه صدای شنیده شده در سمت کلاینت زیاد مفهوم نباشه یابه عبارتی تیکه تیکه باشه. برای بافر کردن صدا هم فکر کنم بشه از *توابع API* استفاده کرد. البته فکر می کنم یه سری کامپوننت هم برای کار با میکروفون وجود داشته باشه. البته برای ارسال و دریافت صدا روی شبکه هم کامپوننت هایی وجود داره که می تونین ازش استفاده کنین. تو همین بخش هم در همین مورد زیاد بحث شده که می تونین Search کنید.



> 1 : من خیلی وقت پیش با Indy کار کردم و یه برنامه کوچیک نوشتم . برای مشاهده دسکتاپ کاربر از صفحه نمایش عکس میگرفتم ... تا جایی که من سورس شما را نگاه کردم شما هم همین کار را کردید نه ؟


بله. منم همین کار رو کردم. فکر نمی کنم بشه کار دیگه ای کرد. البته تو این پروژه برای اینکه مشخص بشه کاربر کلاینت داره چیکار می کنه، ما باید عکس رو طوری بگیریم که اشاره گر ماوس هم توش باشه. برای اینکار، بعد از اینکه عکس رو از دسکتاپ میگیریم و توی یک متغیر از نوع Bitmap ذخیره می کنیم، با یک زیربرنامه دیگه شکل ماوس رو در جای خودش روی تصویر می کشیم. البته سعی کردم نام زیربرنامه ها جوری باشه تا بیانگر کارشون باشه.




> 2 : من نتونستم کامپایل کنم Clientsocket و ServerSocket را نمیشناسه ... این 2 بخشی از بسته های دلفی هستن؟ یا نه باید نصب بشن ! ببخشید چه میشه کرد تازه کاریم دیگه


بله. این دو کامپوننت جزئی از ابزار خود دلفی هستند. فقط باید یه زحمت کوچولو بکشی و نصبشون کنین. برای نصب هم ابتدا از منوی *Component* گزینه *Install* *Package* رو انتخاب می کنین. بعد روی دگمه *Add* کلیک می کنین. حالا باید آدرس فایل *dclsockets70.bpl* رو از شاخه *Bin* در مسیر نصب دلفی بدین. حالا روی دگمه *OK* کلیک کنید تا این Package نصب بشه. حالا اگه یه سری به سربرگ *Internet* بزنین می بینین که این دو کامپوننت اضافه شدن. فکر می کنم الان دیگه مشکلی برای اجرا نباشه.



> سلام اگه میشه راهنمایی بیشتری راجع به نرم افزار بکنید


والا من هر چی که به نظرم لازم می اومد رو تو پست اول گفتم. فکر کنم اگه شما سوالتون رو مطرح کنین خیلی راحتتر بتونم جواب بدم تا اینکه بخوام همشو توضیح بدم. 




> مراجع لازم را در اختیارمان قرار دهید


مراجع :
https://barnamenevis.org
http://www.delphi.about.com
و کتاب "*مرجع توابع API32*" از انتشارات *نص*. نویسنده: آقای *حسین صادقی راد*




> همچنین اگه مانعی نداره مستندات دانشگاه به همراه مراجع لازم را به من بدید یا معرفی نمایید چون به زمینه شبکه خیلی علاقه مندم و میخوام در این زمینه کار کنم .ممنون می شم.عظیمی


اگه اجازه بدین این مستندات رو اینجا نذارم. از اونجاییکه من این کد رو برای یادگیری دوستان علاقه مند گذاشتم، اگه این مستندات رو هم اینجا قرار بدم، بجای مرجع یادگیری، مرجعی می شه برای پروژه های پایانی. البته همینجوری هم میشه که این اتفاق بیافته ولی احتمالش یه کمی کمتره. البته لازم به ذکره که اصلا قصد بی احترامی به دوستان علاقه مند رو ندارم.


در انتها هم از دوستان عزیزم تقاضا می کنم از این پروژه ناچیز برای بالابردن اطلاعاتشون استفاده کنن نه به عنوان پروژه پایانی آماده.

----------


## jalilmousavi

ايا از اين شيوه مي توان براي همسان كردن اطلاعات يك بانك اطلاعاتي كه روي دو كامپيوتر هست ، استفاده نمود؟ منظورم اين است كه اين تكنيك ها قابليت اطمينان مناسبي از لحاظ گم نشدن در حين ارسال و دريافت و ... را دارند يانه؟
باتشكر

----------


## iman_Delphi7

با سلام.
از اونجائیکه بین فرستنده و گیرنده فقط رشته رد و بدل می شه، فکر نمی کنم مدیریت خاصی روی این رشته ها داشته باشه. مگر اینکه شما خودتون یه فکرایی بکنین. مثل اینکه : قبل از ارسال رشته مربوطه، اول طول رشته رو بفرستیم و در انتها هم طول رشته دریافت شده رو با این عدد تطبیق بدیم و در صورت وجود تناقض، رشته رو دوباره بفرستیم. همچنین می تونیم به ابتدا و انتهای رشته هم رشته های مشخصی رو اضافه کنیم.
البته فکر می کنم برای همسان كردن اطلاعات يك بانك اطلاعاتي كه روي دو كامپيوتر هستند، روش های مناسبتری وجود داره که تو بخش بانک اطلاعاتی صحبت شده. مثلا به دیتابیسی که روی سیستم دورتر هست متصل بشیم و اطلاعاتش رو با دیتابیسش که روی سیستم نزدیکتر هست تطبیق بدیم و در صورت نیاز اونا رو همسان کنیم. برای این کار هم نیازی به استفاده از این کامپوننت ها نیست، چون خود SQL Server هم این ارتباط رو ساپورت می کنه. فقط کافیه Connection String رو مناسب انتخاب کنین.

----------


## kezack

آقا ایمان دستت درد نکنه واقعا برنامتون عالی بود
من برنامتون رو اجرا کردم و وب کمش کار کرد و به صورت real Time بود میشه بگید چیکار کردید که وب کم بدون وقفه فرستاده میشه

----------


## iman_Delphi7

با سلام.
من وقتی فریم های وب کم رو از وب کم می گیرم، اونو به فرمت JPEG فشرده می کنم و بعد اونو به Stream تبدیل می کنم و برای کلاینت ها ارسال می کنم. با این کار حجم Stream ارسالی تا حد قابل ملاحضه ای کاهش پیدا می کنه. من این برنامه رو تو شبکه با 15 تا کامپیوتر امتحان کردم. وقتی سرور به همه این 15 کلاینت تصویر وبکمش رو ارسال میکرد، هنوز این تصویر بدون وقفه و دقیقا مثل تصویری که خود سرور می دید بود. فکر هم نمی کنم برای تعداد بیشتر کلاینت هم مشکلی پیش بیاد. (البته می دونین که اگه تعداد کلاینتها خیلی زیادبشه احتمالا تاخیر هم بوجود می آد) برای ارسال به همه هم به این صورت عمل می کنم که از اولین کلاینت شروع می کنم و تا آخرین کلاینت حرکت می کنم و برای هر کدوم یک فریم ارسال می کنم. وقتی این کار تموم شد، نوبت به فریم بعدی می رسه که دوباره به اولین کلاینت تا آخریش فرستاده می شه. البته لازم به ذکر که بعد از اینکه یک فریم به یک کلاینت فرستاده شد، سرور منتظر دریافت یک رشته از کلاینت می شه که به معنی دریافت شدن رشته توسط کلاینته. و وقتی سراغ کلاینت بعدی می ره که این Acknowlage رو از کلاینت قبلیش دریافت کرده باشه.
امیدوارم جوابی که مد نظر شما بود رو داده باشم.

----------


## iman_Delphi7

با سلام. می خوام تو این پست، یه سری توضیح دیگه در مورد این برنامه بدم. این بار در مورد قسمت کنترل کاربر. یعنی قسمتی که سرور می تونه کامپیوتر کلاینت ها رو کنترل کنه. از اونجاییکه دیدم تعداد زیادی از دوستان این برنامه رو دانلود کردن، گفتم حتما توضیحات برنامه براشون مفیده. 

وقتی سرور می خواد کلاینت رو کنترل کنه، یه رشته واسه کلاینت می فرسته. وقتی کلاینت این رشته رو دید، تصویر دسکتاپ خودش رو برای سرور ارسال می کنه. برای این کار هم اول سایز تصویر رو ارسال می کنه و بعد خود تصویر رو. در اون سمت هم وقتی سرور تصویر رو بصورت کامل دریافت کرد، *(*_اون اندازه ای رو که اول گرفت با تعداد بایتی که دریافت کرد، مقایسه می کنه و وقتی برابر شدند یعنی ارسال تصویر تموم شده و همه تصویر دریافت شده_*)* اون رو روی یک Image نشون می ده. تا اینجای کار دقیقا مثل قسمت دیدن صفحه مانیتور کلاینته. برای اینکه بتونیم کامپیوتر کلاینت رو کنترل کنیم باید یه کارای دیگه هم انجام بدیم. برای این کار ما باید هر کاری که با کیبورد و ماوس سمت سرور انجام میشه، برای کلاینت بفرستیم تا اونم اونطرف اینا رو شبیه سازی کنه. واسه این کار هم تو رویدادهای  مختلف Image و Form کدی مینویسیم که دستورات رو برای کلاینت ارسال کنه. مثلا تو رویداد OnCLick یا OnDblClick مربوط به Image  یا OnMouseMove مربوط به Image  یا OnKeyDown مربوط به Form این کدها نوشته می شن. برای مثال من تو رویداد OnMouseMove مربوط به Image نوشتم که X و Y ماوس رو با یک رشته مشخص به عنوان پیشوند برای کلاینت ارسال کنه. اون سمت هم وقتی کلاینت این رشته پیشوند رو می بینه متوجه می شه که باید یک X و یک Y هم بعد از اون باشه. و وقتی این مختصات رو گرفت، با استفاده از تابع API با نام Mouse_Event  که همه حرکات ماوس رو شبیه سازی می کنه، ماوس رو به اون مختصات می بره. برای کلیک و دابل کلیک هم به همین صورت عمل می شه با این تفاوت که رشته پیشوند متفاوته و البته بعضی از اطلاعات ارسالی. در مورد کیبورد هم به این صورته که ما کد کلید فشار داده شده رو به همراه پیشوند مناسبش برای کلاینت می فرستیم و کلاینت هم با تابع Keybd_Event که از توابع API هست، این کد رو اجرا می کنه. به این صورت، هر کاری که  ما در سمت سرور روی تصویر دریافتی از کلاینت انجام می دیم، اون سمت هم دقیقا اجرا می شه.

امیدوارم توضیحات برای همه علاقه مندان مفید باشه.

----------


## khazaie01

سلام دوست عزیز 
برای ذخیره تصویر وبکم چکار کردید ؟ کامپوننت خروجی بیتمپ یا چیزی شبیه این را نداره ؟
ممنووووووووون

----------


## khazaie01

برنامه شما را هم اجرا کردم دقیقا همون مشکل را داشت 
سرور را مینیمایز کنید !!! میبینید صفحه وبکم سفید میشه ... در واقع از صفحه عکس گرفتید ...
کسی راه حلی برای این مشکل نداره ؟ ممنون

----------


## iman_Delphi7

با عرض سلام خدمت دوستان.
این که از قسمتی از صفحه عکس گرفته بشه، طبق تعریف استاد راهنما بوده. از آنجاییکه شاید کسی که کاربر سرور هست، بخواد کاری که داره انجام می شه رو بقیه ببینن. البته این قسمت قرار بود کاملتر بشه که به علت کمی وقت، تا همین مقدار انجام شد. برای مثال قرار بود این پنجره ای که از آن عکس گرفته می شه، مکان و اندازه اش توسط Drag کردن ماوس انجام بشه. یعنی کاربر آن فضایی که می خواهد بقیه ببینند، خودش تعیین کند. ولی الان برای اینکه مکان خاصی برای کاربران فرستاده بشه، باید فرم سرور را جابجا کند.
البته لازم به ذکره که من می خواستم این قسمت که *خروجی تصویر رو بگیره و ارسال کنه* هم اضافه کنم، ولی متاسفانه مثل اینکه این کامپوننت چنین قابلیتی نداره. البته تا اونجاییکه من فهمیدم. چنین سوالی رو تو این سایت هم مطرح کردم ولی مثل اینکه کسی نمی دونست راهش چیه. خلاصه اینکه این فقط به اون کامپوننت بستگی داره. اگه چنین قابلیتی داشته باشه، ارسال تصویرش، حتی از روش عکس گرفتن هم راحتتره. مثلا کامپوننت VideoGrabber این کار رو می کنه. یعنی شما می تونین یک فریم ازش بگیرین و تو یه متغیر از نوع TBitmap بریزین یا اون رو تو یه آدرس ذخیره کنین.
موفق باشید.

----------


## mostafa_shaeri_tj

سلام . برنامه ی خوبیه . ولی بهتر نیست که به جای ارسال فریم ها به تک تک کلاینت ها , فریم هارو broadcast یا multicast کنید؟
فکر میکنم دیگه مشکل تاخیر در تعداد بالا هم از بین میره.

----------


## siavash_fe

سلام به همه دوستان 
مي خواستم بدونم آيا ميشه از طريق اينترنت ريموت كرد يا نه (بدون ip static)
ممنون

----------


## nilidelphi

با سلام به دوست گرامي كه برنامه هاشو بصورت اپن سورس جهت استفاده ي ديگدوستان هم گذاشته.
آقا دستميزاد 
من هنوز وقت نكردم كه به سورسات نگاه كنم ولي همين كه اينكار رو كردي يه دنيا ارزش داره اميد وارم موفق باشي عزيز.
 :قلب:

----------


## mohsenm66

دوست عزيز
اين برنامه را با دلفي چند نوشته اي ؟

----------


## Felony

> دوست عزيز
> اين برنامه را با دلفي چند نوشته اي ؟


تا اونجا که یادمه با دلفی 7 نوشته شده بود .

----------


## iman_Delphi7

با سلام. همانطور که دوست عزیزمون گفتن با دلفی 7 نوشته شده. البته اگه یه کم تو پست اول دقت می کردی من توضیحات کامل رو دادم.

----------


## farar_1

سلام  
برای گزاشتن  سورس  تشکر  میکنم
ولی  سورس  رو  در دلفی  7  که  باز  می   کنم  پیغام
Error  Reading Form
میده  و  میگه
Class TServerSoclet Not found
میده
اگه  بگید  چرا  اینجوری ممنون  میشم

درضمن اگه  یکم  در مورد  سور  توضیح بدین  ممنون  میشم

اگه توی یک فایل به  صورت ورد یا  پی دی اف باشه خیلی  خوبه

----------


## khazaie01

سلام دوست عزیز 




> این دو کامپوننت جزئی از ابزار خود دلفی هستند. فقط باید یه زحمت کوچولو بکشی و نصبشون کنین. برای نصب هم ابتدا از منوی *Component* گزینه *Install* *Package* رو انتخاب می کنین. بعد روی دگمه *Add* کلیک می کنین. حالا باید آدرس فایل *dclsockets70.bpl* رو از شاخه *Bin* در مسیر نصب دلفی بدین. حالا روی دگمه *OK* کلیک کنید تا این Package نصب بشه. حالا اگه یه سری به سربرگ *Internet* بزنین می بینین که این دو کامپوننت اضافه شدن. فکر می کنم الان دیگه مشکلی برای اجرا نباشه.
> 
> .

----------


## iman_Delphi7

> ولی سورس رو در دلفی 7 که باز می کنم پیغام
> Error Reading Form
> میده و میگه
> Class TServerSoclet Not found
> میده
> اگه بگید چرا اینجوری ممنون میشم 
> 
> درضمن اگه یکم در مورد سور توضیح بدین ممنون میشم 
> 
> اگه توی یک فایل به صورت ورد یا پی دی اف باشه خیلی خوبه


با تشکر از Khazaie01 . این مطالب قبلا هم مطرح شده بود. چه طریقه نصب ClientSocket و ServerSocket و چه در مورد توضیحات برنامه. یکی از دوستان عینا سوالات شما رو مطرح کرده بود. لطف کنید قبل از طرح سوال یه نگاهی به پست ها بندازین.




> سلام اگه میشه راهنمایی بیشتری راجع به نرم افزار بکنید





> والا من هر چی که به نظرم لازم می اومد رو تو پست اول گفتم. فکر کنم اگه شما سوالتون رو مطرح کنین خیلی راحتتر بتونم جواب بدم تا اینکه بخوام همشو توضیح بدم.

----------


## omid01

سلام
وقت بخیر می بخشید می خواستم بدونم میشه این سورس ها را فایل اجرایی کنید و برنامه را تست کنید
با تشکر

----------


## iman_Delphi7

با عرض سلام و تبریک سال نو خدمت همه دوستان عزیز.



> سلام
> وقت بخیر می بخشید می خواستم بدونم میشه این سورس ها را فایل اجرایی کنید و برنامه را تست کنید
> با تشکر


میشه منظورتون رو واضح تر بگید؟
من که از این جمله شما چیزی دستگیرم نشد.
معلومه که می شه از این کدها فایل اجرایی ساخت. تقریبا همه زبان های برنامه نویسی این کار و انجام می دن.
البته شاید من منظور شما رو اشتباه متوجه شدم. اگه این جواب مد نظرتون نبود،  لطفا سوالتون رو واضح تر مطرح کنید.

----------


## iman_Delphi7

با سلام خدمت دوستان و برنامه نویسان عزیز.
بعضی از دوستان با آیدی یاهوی بنده تماس گرفتند و در مورد این برنامه سوالاتی رو مطرح کردند. باید عرض کنم که هدف بنده از قرار دادن سورس برنامه در اینجا این بود که همه از آن استفاده کنند و اگر سوالات از طریق مسنجر مطرح بشه، حالت خصوصی پیدا می کنه. خواهش من از دوستان اینه که اگر سوالی براشون پیش اومده همینجا مطرح کنند تا بقیه هم استفاده کنند. و اینکه با این کار بقیه دوستان هم می تونن با تجربه ای که دارن به سوالشون جواب بدن و به احتمال زیاد جواب های بهتر و کامل تری میگیرن.     با تشکر.

----------


## مهران رسا

Stream_Client_Socket.Socket.SendStream(Ms)
راه کنترل شده بهتری وجود نداره ؟ مثلاً تقسیم بندی استریم به قطعات 4 کیلوبایتی برای نمایش روند کار ؟
سوال دوم اینکه در indy 2010 متدی مشابه SendStream وجود نداره . آیا با همون WrtieLn میشه قطعات 4 کیلوبایتی رو ارسال کرد ؟ و آیا امکانش هست یک مثال ارائه کنید ؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

> سوال دوم اینکه در indy 2010 متدی مشابه SendStream وجود نداره


IdTCPClient1.IOHandler.Write();
متد Write یک متد Overload شده هست، و میتونه انواع و اقسام داده ها، از جمله Stream را ارسال کنه.

----------


## ofr.ir

سلام
جای بسی تقدیر و تشکر داره که این کار رو انجام دادید.
البته من در این سایت تازه واردم. اما در همینجا پیشنهاد میدم که اگر همچین جایی برای به اشتراک گذاشتن نمونه پروژه های دوستان وجود نداره؛ این کار سریعتر انجام بشه و محلی داشته باشیم تا بتونیم نمونه پروزه های آموزشی - کاربردی را در اختیار سایر عزیزان قرار بدیم و در نهایت خودمان نیز بهرمند از تجربیات دیگران شویم
با تشکر

----------


## مهران رسا

> IdTCPClient1.IOHandler.Write();متد Write یک متد Overload شده هست، و میتونه انواع و اقسام داده ها، از جمله Stream را ارسال کنه.


امکانش هست یک مثال بزنید ؟

----------


## Felony

> امکانش هست یک مثال بزنید ؟


پست شماره چهار رو در این تاپیک ببینید .

----------


## حامد حسين نژاد

واقعان از شما تشكر مي كنم .من پروژه ام در مورد ويدئو كنفرانس با سي شارپ هست ميخواستم ازتو اجازه بگيرم و از كد تون استفاده كنم.

----------


## iman_Delphi7

با سلام و تبریک سال نو خدمت همه برنامه نویسان عضو، مدیران و مسئولان محترم سایت برنامه نویس.
امیدوارم سالی سرشار از موفقیت همراه با سلامتی در کنار خانواده در پیش رو داشته باشید. الان تقریبا 2 ساله که این تاپیک رو ایجاد کردم و حالا که تعداد بازدیدکنندگان رو می بینم واقعا خوشحالم که تونستم با این کار به برنامه نویسان زیادی کمک کنم. همینجا هم از همه دوستانی که لطف کردن و تشکر برای پست من گذاشتن تشکر می کنم. در ضمن این سایت هنوز هم به عنوان یک مرجع خوب فارسی برای منه که همیشه روش حساب می کنم.




> واقعان از شما تشكر مي كنم .من پروژه ام در مورد ويدئو كنفرانس با سي شارپ هست ميخواستم ازتو اجازه بگيرم و از كد تون استفاده كنم.


در جواب این دوست عزیز هم باید بگم که این برنامه تقدیم به همه شده تا از اون استفاده کنند. نیازی به اجازه گرفتن نیست. اگر هم مشکلی بود تا اونجاییکه در توان علمی من باشه سعی می کنم کمکتون کنم. 

موفق و پیروز باشید.

----------


## alimanam

با سلام

آقا ایمان من تازه دارم دلفی یاد میگیرم یه سوال داشتم خدمتتون :

این سورس رو نتونستم کامپایل کنم میشه راهنمایی کنین مشکل از کجاست ؟

تصویر : http://up.iranblog.com/images/uzd8flz733eglorlj42.png

----------


## alimanam

> باید با دلفی 7 کامپایل کنی.


یعنی با ورژن بالاتر نمیشه !؟!!!!!!

با دلفی 7 هم کامپایل نشد !  :اشتباه: 

آدرس تصویر :   http://up.iranblog.com/images/s6awdl3ka0lmfiblq4cd.gif

آ

----------


## Mask

برنامه نیاز به یه کامپوننت داره که در  کامنتش میبینید.
از مستنداتی که نویسنده برنامه قرار داده استفاده کنید.

----------


## iman_Delphi7

همانطور که دوستمون گفتن و تو پیغام خطایی که در تصویر مشخصه (در هر دو ورژن دلفی) برنامه نیاز به کامپوننتی به اسم AsVideoCapture داره که برای درایو کردن وب کم استفاده می شه. که این کامپوننت هم در اولین پست در کنار سورس برای دانلود قرار داده شده. در ضمن با ورژن بالاتر تست نکردم. ولی فکرکنم بتونید کامپایلش کنید.
موفق باشید.

----------


## esmit61

هرچی بیشتر با برنامه کار میکنم به بزرگ منشی شما بیشتر پی می برم
خواستم یه تشکر ویژه از شما بکنم. واقعاً ممنون

----------


## seyed_farid

با سلام
اگر برنامه سرور خاموش باشد و كلاينت در حال اجرا باشد چرا بعد از مدتي خطا ميدهد و مجبور ميشي كه برنامه را ببندي و دوباره اجراش كني؟

----------


## donya yeganeh

salam
man failha ro gereftam
vale baz nmeshan?
lotfan rahnamaee koned?

----------


## Mask

> salam
> man failha ro gereftam
> vale baz nmeshan?
> lotfan rahnamaee koned?


فارسی بنویسید.این کار خلاف مقرات سایته.
کلیه لوازم مورد نیاز جهت باز شدن برنامه در پستهای اولیه موجود هست.

----------


## kasit007

من از XE2 استفاده می کنم وقتی این برنامه رو با دلفی XE2 باز می کنم و وقتی میخوام کامپایل بگیرم ارور مید این در حالیه که کامپوننت ASvideocapture  رو نصب کردم .
خلاصه اینکه به راحتی باز میشه چون کامپوننتش نصبه اما کامپیلش نمی کنه چرا ؟

----------


## Mask

ایا کامپوننتهای سوکت رو نصب کردید؟

----------


## farzad1343

با سلام و تشکر
من با xe2 باز کردم و کامپایل شد
باید در Library ادرس پوشه مربوطه رو بدید و ADD کنید

----------

